# Mort Garson - Black Mass Lucifer



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Would it be possible for you to do a scan of this LP for me? Thanks.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wish I could. Almost everything I've got is in mp3 format, and most of it was downloaded from various sites and blogs. I do not have this in vinyl.

I do have 900x1200 scans of the liner notes.


----------

